

iPad SDK (iPhone OS 3.2 beta) available for download - phren0logy
http://www.apple.com/ipad/sdk/

======
mrduncan
It doesn't look like it's actually available yet.

The developer page (<http://developer.apple.com/iphone/>) where the "Get
Started" link takes you is still showing everything for the 3.1 SDK.

~~~
DenisM
I'm downloading it for about an hour now.

~~~
quantize
just downloaded it, you need snow leopard :(. looks like i'll be making a trip
to the store

~~~
blasdel
Unless you have a PPC Mac, you could just download the Snow Leopard dmg
without leaving the house :)

------
frankus
Does the dmg include ipsw files? Or are we looking at developing for the
Simulator only for a few weeks/months?

~~~
frankus
Nope, oddly enough it looks like iPhone OS 3.2 (in its current incarnation) is
not for iPhones.

------
secret
Is there any way to develop for the iphone/ipad without a Mac?

~~~
crs
If you want to write a native objective-c cocoa touch app, you need a mac.

However Novell and Adobe have alternative solutions:

here is info on mono/iphone dev: [http://arstechnica.com/open-
source/news/2009/01/open-source-...](http://arstechnica.com/open-
source/news/2009/01/open-source-mono-framework-brings-c-to-iphone-and-wii.ars)

here is info on flash/iphone dev:
<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashcs5/appsfor_iphone/>

------
phren0logy
Oh oh, I think the NDA is back in effect. Which is still dumb.

